# Steel Brewing Co.Steel Reserve-high Gravity Lager



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

MY wife brought a 12 pack home from the grocery store yesterday...Whoaaa man thats some heavy stuff...an interesting tasting Ale rated at 8.1% Alc.by volumn,it'll kick yer butt and take yer name...not going to be an every day Ale,but not too bad...It's something that beer drinkers ought try at least once
Oh I almost forgot It's damn cheap too!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

AF MAN said:


> MY wife brought a 12 pack home from the grocery store yesterday...Whoaaa man thats some heavy stuff...an interesting tasting Ale rated at 8.1% Alc.by volumn,it'll kick yer butt and take yer name...not going to be an every day Ale,but not too bad...It's something that beer drinkers ought try at least once
> Oh I almost forgot It's damn cheap too!


That beer* will get you there for sure but, damn, it's pretty gnarly stuff! :al

SB


----------

